# Allergy to dog saliva



## IWANTAHAVANESE (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi Everyone! Ive posted on here alot, as we are waiting to get a puppy, and are a waiting list for Havanese rescue...We are seriously consideringa puppy very soon, now that our daughter is 3..Ive been waiting since last yr...We noticed with my sisters new lab mix that when licked my daughter gets rashy where the dog licked and some white bumps/hives? doesnt seem to have this problem with her yorkipoo...now, when we went to a puppy place for fun and specifically played with a puppy yorkipoo, my daughter yet again got a bad rash from the licking...No sneezing...She only had slight sneezing after being at a dog show last yr for over 2 hrs with 100's of dogs, so I dont think its bad with dander...My question is has this happened to anyone you know? Will Havanese saliva affect her the sme way? We will be so upset if we cna never get one


----------



## IWANTAHAVANESE (Nov 14, 2010)

Sorry for typos


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

egads! I would visit a Hav just to be sure. 

Have you change any detergents or soaps recently?

I think you can be tested for both dog dander and dog saliva. It has been a long time since my kids were tested, I am guessing.


----------



## IWANTAHAVANESE (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, we are planning if we get a puppy to visit with the breeder a couple of times, was just hoping to hear someone that maybe had this allergy to other dogs , but not havanese..Its definitely not soaps, its only when we visitited dogs that it happened within minutes so I now she has a dog allergy, was just hoping its not to all dogs ..I ve wanted a dog sooooo long, its starting to feel impossible...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi, dog saliva is a huge allergen. I have huge dog allergies... Even poodles. I get hives from most dog kisses...but not from Havanese. Jasper gives me a nightly facial  But I would certainly visit the breeder... Many, many times... See if you and your daughter can take one dog alone to a room that has had very few dog traffic. Even if that is bathroom. One Havanese may be tolerable... Many (like at a breeders )may not be. 

The other thing to consider she may respond to a puppy but not an adult. My brothers family have a Havanese, and I got to pup sit for two weeks at a time and test out my allergies... But when we got Jasper I was more allergic than I was to my adult hav-a-niece. I found out that urine is even mor of an allergen than saliva...puppies pee a lot...it gets on them and in the house...but once I got through the puppy stage I was fine. Possibly why the pups in the pet store made her react... They usually pee in their crates. 

But it would be really scary and unfair to the puppy and your daughter to commit without a big,long, play, hug,kiss,festival with a Havanese or two and your daughter.


----------



## IWANTAHAVANESE (Nov 14, 2010)

Missy, 
Thanks so much for your detailed response...Everything you said aout the urine, etc..and the fact its a pup, was what I thought about too...Being my sisters dog lab mix is also a puppy..I also did let the puppy kiss my daughter alot, but like you said I wanted to really test it out..maybe if I visit the breeder I should put her with an adult havanese first, then move on to the puppies..The only issue is the recommended breeder Ive been talking to is slightly over an hr away..I just emailed her ...We are also going to a new pedi allergist next month for more testing..As my daughter already has peanut allergy too ...If you know if anyone in central NJ where I can even meet at a park to see a havanese that woudl be great..I have yet to this day seen a real havanese in person..I try to go to the pet store grooming area alot to see if I run into one, and I have never..LOL


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

they CAN be trained not to lick though... just a thought


----------



## IWANTAHAVANESE (Nov 14, 2010)

Yes, good point... I think I woudlnt worry as much if my daughter was older, but since she is 3, I would definitely not want to chance it ya know...I would really have to make sure she is ok with the dog..I think once we talk to the allergist that will help too ya know..


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

I have dog allergies and live with a Hav. The unfortunate reality is that dog allergies are dog allergies are dog allergies. It's unlikely a person who is allergic to dogs in general is not allergic to a hypoallergenic dog. Rather, the symptoms present themselves differently - but they do present themselves.

I break out in hives from dog saliva and often experience breathing problems (I had asthma as a child but it resolved itself in my teens and only presents itself when I have the flu or am in contact with a cat or dog). However, I have never broken out in hives from my Hav's saliva. However, I do experience periodic breathing difficulties and almost constant nasal congestion. I'm working with my allergist on ways to minimize these symptoms and it helps control them but not fully resolve them. Only getting rid of my Hav would do that and it's not an option.

The other thing to keep in mind, which I learned from my allergist, is that symptoms may not be apparent immediately but could be building in your system for weeks or months before they present themselves. People who never had asthma could develop this reaction, along with others, long after getting their hypoallergenic dog.

I'm an adult so I choose to live with the consequences of my decision and the potential side affects of asthma medicine, nasal sprays, allergy pills, etc... When it comes to kids, they don't have the power to choose. I'm NOT talking you out of getting a Hav or any other hypoallergenic dog but I do recommend you find ways to expose your daughter longer term to these dogs to see how they affect her. You may be lucky and she's perfectly fine. You may get unlucky and she could develop symptoms. It's better to know before you and your child bond with the dog as it's very difficult to remove a dog from a home once the kids love him/her even if it's for their own good. 

Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## IWANTAHAVANESE (Nov 14, 2010)

Ellie, 
Thats what Im afraid of..I did read allergies could turn to Asthma , and of course I would never want that to happen to my child...Is it possible to be allergic to the dander, saliva, or and urine? Cause honestly Im not sure if its the dander...She doesnt seem to have a runny nose or sneezing at all....Just once a little after a 200 or more dogs in a show, in an enclosed space where the groomers were even in the room grooming, nd that was after 2 hrs....Like the other person said, maybe its just the urine? We go to the allergist in 3 weeks, because honestly she has never ever been tested yet for dog allergy...I guess we would have to decide based on what a Dr says..If its mild, maybe he will say we can get a dog? Not sure if that would still lead to asthma?? I guess if she negative all together, then we dont have to worry about symptoms presenting themselves weeks later, well unless she developed a new allergy? I know what you mean, if she was older and its her decision its different, but with a 3 yr old, I would hate to cause her further problems...I am honestly so upset over this as we have no allergies in our family, and so far she has peanut, and now probably animal...She is most likely going to be an only child, and we were alway optimistic that we would have a dog in our home....


----------



## IWANTAHAVANESE (Nov 14, 2010)

Also, maybe fostering a dog would be best..Then we would know also..Im also on the waiting list at the havanese rescue, and they did mention I could foster also, though doing that with a 3 yr old may be difficult as far as if the dog has issues from the rescue....
I guess the next step is jsut wait to see the Dr...Unfortunely I know absoltely no one in NJ with a havanese..I will say she goes to my sisters house more then a few times a yr, and has no breathing issues, sneezing, etc... and she has a yorkipoo, birds, 2 cats, and used to have guinea pigs..She also has a farm outside of goats and horses..LOL.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ellie, is so right. I think we sometimes get ecstatic about sharing the love of our havanese and we forget that they are not perfectly hypo-allergenic. I got my first dog ever at 42 because of allergies and like Ellie, I was willing to put up with taking my meds everyday (which I was supposed to anyway...but the dogs made me do it religiously) The other thing about dogs is their own allergens are just part of it...every time they go out, and come in they are bringing, pollen, grass, mold, and rabbit poo to name a few in with them. I used to dilligently wipe them down with an allergy relief wipe when they came in. I no longer seem to have to... this helped with the pee too. 

we have a few members in new jersey...I am not that familiar with the state to know if they are central or not. perhaps you could pm them. Linda and Laurie are both from Jersey.

But an hour away may not be bad because popping in and out will not show a real reaction. you want to have your daughter stay with a havanese for at least an afternoon. and be ready with any meds you may need to alleviate the symptoms when you are done.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

:clap2::clap2:


IWANTAHAVANESE said:


> Ellie,
> Thats what Im afraid of..I did read allergies could turn to Asthma , and of course I would never want that to happen to my child...Is it possible to be allergic to the dander, saliva, or and urine? Cause honestly Im not sure if its the dander...She doesnt seem to have a runny nose or sneezing at all....Just once a little after a 200 or more dogs in a show, in an enclosed space where the groomers were even in the room grooming, nd that was after 2 hrs....Like the other person said, maybe its just the urine? We go to the allergist in 3 weeks, because honestly she has never ever been tested yet for dog allergy...I guess we would have to decide based on what a Dr says..If its mild, maybe he will say we can get a dog? Not sure if that would still lead to asthma?? I guess if she negative all together, then we dont have to worry about symptoms presenting themselves weeks later, well unless she developed a new allergy? I know what you mean, if she was older and its her decision its different, but with a 3 yr old, I would hate to cause her further problems...I am honestly so upset over this as we have no allergies in our family, and so far she has peanut, and now probably animal...She is most likely going to be an only child, and we were alway optimistic that we would have a dog in our home....


From what you've written it seems to me that your daughter is probably allergic, at least to some extent. I've had both a skin test and a blood test done. The skin test was inconclusive, the blood test clearly showed the allergy. When you go to the allergist you may want to ask for both. There's a debate about whether the blood test is as effective as skin tests so I had both to end the controversy. Just to clarify, dander, saliva and urine are all allergens. Some pack a greater punch than others but they all can cause a reaction.

We got Eli in September 2010. I almost immediately began experiencing a mild reaction to him but was able to manage it effectively by using HEPA filters, special shampoos and keeping the house really clean. Around March I had a full blown asthma/allergy attack. That was almost 6 months after we got him. Someone on the forum used the analogy of the human body as a barrel for allergies. Sometimes a combination of allergies can cause the barrel to overflow. I think that's what happened to me. It was spring time with high pollen counts, hay fever, etc... The combo of it all sent me over the edge. Ever since I've really struggled to cap the barrel.

The best you can do is have your daughter tested and listen to the advice of your allergist. I hope your dreams of having a dog come true.


----------



## IWANTAHAVANESE (Nov 14, 2010)

*allergic to saliva*

Ok..Great info...I really want him to test all 3 urine, saliva, and dander, cause I have a feeling its just the saliva..If it is, and she is fine with Havanese licking, then I guess we are ok>>>?? I dont know...You are right, will have to go with my gut with the advise of the allergist...


----------

